# What do YOU mostly use your TBT for?



## tokkio (Dec 11, 2014)

Some people use them mostly for collectibles, others for trading. I mostly use them for Pokemon trading eheh..
Just curious on what you mostly use them for ^^


edit: originally, this was about currency, but reading about what people use their account for turned out to be pretty interesting too eheh.. so whichever you want to share I guess..? hahah


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 11, 2014)

pokemon <3


----------



## tokkio (Dec 11, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> pokemon <3



eheh same and... omfg your avatar lmao NICE.....


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 11, 2014)

Pokemon discussion but that's dying down again so I'll probably be in Brewsters now


----------



## Locket (Dec 11, 2014)

Donations.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 11, 2014)

I just like hoarding TBT for the most part.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 11, 2014)

black market purchases and weapon smuggling


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 11, 2014)

I ask myself this every time I log on


----------



## Beardo (Dec 11, 2014)

I just lurk in Brewsters now. I used to be all about trading and stuff, but it's so much more... chill down here. Other than Brewster's I occasionally go in the basement or museum. I also look at the Nintendo treehouse or whatever when I get a new game, just to see the discussion on it. Maybe when a new Animal Crossing comes out or something I'll go back, but for now I'm content down here.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 11, 2014)

wait... Are we talking about the TBT currency or our TBT account?


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 11, 2014)

Full game download codes. I've gotten more than 15 games for myself and family.


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2014)

p much just to talk to ppl

oh this thread is about the currency then nvm


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 11, 2014)

I just give them out. I have pretty much everything I need in my town.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

Collectables and commissions that use TBT.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 11, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> wait... Are we talking about the TBT currency or our TBT account?



Currency.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 11, 2014)

just talking and occasionally finding wi-fi buddies for AC.


----------



## tokkio (Dec 11, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> wait... Are we talking about the TBT currency or our TBT account?



originally about currency, but reading about what people use their account for tuned out to be pretty interesting too eheh.. so whichever I guess..? hahah


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 11, 2014)

I've really only used it so far to 'buy' in-game bells, to pay off my other 3 characters' debts.



Illyana said:


> Full game download codes. I've gotten more than 15 games for myself and family.



How much do those usually go for, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 11, 2014)

Eh. If I like something enough, I'd probably buy it, but I don't use it for anything in particular.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 11, 2014)

Sometimes i use them for in game bells,but they really come in handy for tipping.If someone gives me a villager or anything else for free,I always tip.Most people on here prefer tbt.I always ask them what they would like.I have also used them to reserve a villager.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 12, 2014)

I save it in the bank


----------



## kesttang (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm currently using most of BTB for art. I want a collection of art by different people. Too many great artiest on the forum.


----------



## Creeper$ (Dec 12, 2014)

the struggle of the dreamie hunt


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 12, 2014)

again whatever


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 12, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> one day I got so hungry I just went insane
> 
> I put peanut butter on one bread
> 
> ...



Lol wrong thread bro.

I'm curious. Could tbt be stolen in the past? I'm kind of weirded out why the bank "protects your tbt."


----------



## WonderK (Dec 12, 2014)

I give my TBT away via SOTW and DOTM. Nothing else.


----------



## kassie (Dec 12, 2014)

Hmm.. besides buying a few Pok?mon here and there (just recently), I mainly save my TBT.
I never know if I'll want games in the future so I hold onto it just in case.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been buying legendaries from pokemon threads, and sometimes I use it to buy rare AC furniture and whatnot that usually only sells in TBT.
Lately I've just been buying stuff for friends and donating some because honestly I accumulated so much and I don't even know what to do with it anymore since I'm not that big on collectibles


----------



## Farobi (Dec 12, 2014)

steam games.

most if not all of my games in steam were from giveaways or tbt. i didnt spend over $10 for a 50~ games library.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 12, 2014)

i lose it to the fascist moderators who extort me


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 12, 2014)

Saving up for a pinwheel.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 12, 2014)

I mainly use my TBT for collectibles, although if I saw some Pokemon I fancied I'd use TBT for them too, and I maybe art in the future also. I haven't thought much about TBT bells since the fair started though 

Regarding my actual account, I made it purely for ACNL in-game trading and general discussion, but I like messing around in the Basement too.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 12, 2014)

Usually buying items/money in AC or pokemon

I don't really use gfx shops, I think most of them are really over priced.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Collectibles, selling and buying.


----------



## Cou (Dec 12, 2014)

for the monthly stones but since i missed the october one i also lost the motivation to keep at it so nothing really anymore


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 12, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Gaming topics, Brewster, Basement and now the fair. Also talking to some friends.



u pay tbt to have ppl to talk to? thats so sad


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u pay tbt to have ppl to talk to? thats so sad



No I don't lol.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> u pay tbt to have ppl to talk to? thats so sad



She wrongly interpreted the question. The question was what do you use your TBT (nickname for bell tree bells) on, not what do you use belltreeforums for.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> She wrongly interpreted the question. The question was what do you use your TBT (nickname for bell tree bells) on, not what do you use belltreeforums for.



Aha lol 

I love how people can't write titles properly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's like give me your worst anime

worst =/= sad/depressing etc. lol


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

I mostly spend TBT/BTB currency on art nowadays :o


----------



## Aradai (Dec 12, 2014)

i give it to my friends or just buy collectables nowadays


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 12, 2014)

collectibles and pokemon


----------



## akabetty (Dec 12, 2014)

For villagers and rare junk for my town.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 12, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> She wrongly interpreted the question. The question was what do you use your TBT (nickname for bell tree bells) on, not what do you use belltreeforums for.



im so glad tbt has u around to keep us right, becuz we r all too ******** to

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> Some people use them mostly for collectibles, others for trading. I mostly use them for Pokemon trading eheh..
> Just curious on what you mostly use them for ^^
> 
> 
> edit: originally, this was about currency, but reading about what people use their account for turned out to be pretty interesting too eheh.. so whichever you want to share I guess..? hahah



wat the hell is TBT anyway? GBP is Great British Pounds. USD is United States Dollars. wtf is TBT? i dont go paying for my groceries with UK. i dont play with US on my pokerstars account.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 12, 2014)

just collectibles and sometimes pokemon, i don't have anything else to buy.


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 12, 2014)

I have bought art with it before, otherwise collectibles and other things in the shop like a larger mailbox and avatar width extension. Currently saving it up and I might use it to buy games or something in the future, I always keep an eye out in the TBT Marketplace for a nice deal.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 12, 2014)

pokemon and, when i can trade, acnl items. mayb collectibles.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> wat the hell is TBT anyway? GBP is Great British Pounds. USD is United States Dollars. wtf is TBT? i dont go paying for my groceries with UK. i dont play with US on my pokerstars account.



BTB would make more sense - Bell Tree Bells.

Maybe it's like:

Tree
Bell
Tdollars


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

tokkio said:


> Some people use them mostly for collectibles, others for trading. I mostly use them for Pokemon trading eheh..
> Just curious on what you mostly use them for ^^
> 
> 
> edit: originally, this was about currency, but reading about what people use their account for turned out to be pretty interesting too eheh.. so whichever you want to share I guess..? hahah


Considering how badly the title was formulated, very interesting *cough*

TBT is the site and forums not necessarily the currency meaning to everyone.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 12, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> BTB would make more sense - Bell Tree Bells.
> 
> Maybe it's like:
> 
> ...



probably dyslexia


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> probably dyslexia



Maybe, maybe not stupid regardless


----------



## Zedark (Dec 12, 2014)

I always just saved mine at once and then i spent them all when I left TBT but now I'm saving them again


----------



## tokkio (Dec 12, 2014)

um okaaay....... gosh.. well I'm sorry for the mistake in the title, but like.. I just joined the forum last month and I didn't really know what "TBT" stood for but as I saw, people called the forum currency as "TBT" so I just went with that............ sorry....


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 12, 2014)

tokkio said:


> um okaaay....... gosh.. well I'm sorry for the mistake in the title, but like.. I just joined the forum last month and I didn't really know what "TBT" stood for but as I saw, people called the forum currency as "TBT" so I just went with that............ sorry....



without trying to patronise u, but do u kno wat the name of the forum is??


----------



## tokkio (Dec 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> without trying to patronise u, but do u kno wat the name of the forum is??



yes I do, but people generally (as I've noticed) refer to the forum currency as "TBT" (it's even called TBT in the sticky thread in Re-Tail section) so I've grown accustomed to calling it as TBT....... seriously wow.. sorry for the mistake and all


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 12, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> black market purchases and weapon smuggling



amen

i like to buy in game bells for my town so i can buy everything in the game like a pro



tokkio said:


> yes I do, but people generally (as I've noticed) refer to the forum currency as "TBT" (it's even called TBT in the sticky thread in Re-Tail section) so I've grown accustomed to calling it as TBT....... seriously wow.. sorry for the mistake and all



actually technically TBT doesn't make sense because what could it possibly stand for in this context? you need a nother b somewhere. you could either call it btb (bell tree bells) or tbtb (the bell tree bells) although i would prefer that everyone just call them bells and refer to in game bells as igb because it would be much more simple


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 12, 2014)

I sell them.  They go for a lot of bells and I never use them otherwise.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 12, 2014)

tokkio said:


> yes I do, but people generally (as I've noticed) refer to the forum currency as "TBT" (it's even called TBT in the sticky thread in Re-Tail section) so I've grown accustomed to calling it as TBT....... seriously wow.. sorry for the mistake and all



well my little rant was directed at evry1 who calls it tbt


----------



## tokkio (Dec 12, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> amen
> 
> i like to buy in game bells for my town so i can buy everything in the game like a pro
> 
> ...



yeah when I was in my first few weeks here I was confused as to why people call them TBT because.. what would it stand for (to be honest) but idk I just went with the flow hahah


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 12, 2014)

tokkio said:


> yeah when I was in my first few weeks here I was confused as to why people call them TBT because.. what would it stand for (to be honest) but idk I just went with the flow hahah



dont worry its k most people just dont care and call it tbt idk why


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 12, 2014)

Nothing really.

I don't see the point in it.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 12, 2014)

Buying/Tipping for Art and Signatures
Tipping for letting me do stuff in their town (drop off katie, get signatures, buy stuff, etc)
Buying villagers

That is in order for what I use them mostly for, the other thing is buying pokemon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Considering how badly the title was formulated, very interesting *cough*
> 
> TBT is the site and forums not necessarily the currency meaning to everyone.



no need to be rude :c

Not everyone can be as ~*perfect*~ as you <3

/also, I have had a super bad day, please take evrything I say as what it is, just text./


----------



## Leela (Dec 12, 2014)

I like to hoard it mainly :3 but if there is a collectible I really want I'll use my stash to buy it, for example when I bought my June birthstone the other day. Sometimes I also like to buy surprise collectibles for friends.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 12, 2014)

frandz


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 13, 2014)

I usually use them to buy Pokemon especially Events that are harder to trade for. I use those as a kickstarter to trade for other events.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Buying/Tipping for Art and Signatures
> Tipping for letting me do stuff in their town (drop off katie, get signatures, buy stuff, etc)
> Buying villagers
> 
> ...


Well yes I use a presumably _mine_ site for stuff mentioned. TBT as for bells make no sense lol. more like tbt bells/tbtb or something


----------



## Milleram (Dec 13, 2014)

When I first joined the forum, I converted all my TBT to in-game bells. Now I'm trying to save some up to buy some legendary Pokemon, and maybe a few more collectibles.


----------



## datsuryouku (Dec 16, 2014)

So far, to trade TBT's for IGB's. It might change in the near future.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> I like to hoard it mainly :3 but if there is a collectible I really want I'll use my stash to buy it, for example when I bought my June birthstone the other day. Sometimes I also like to buy surprise collectibles for friends.



YOUR SIG, LOL.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 16, 2014)

Right now I'm just saving for a game or two. But that's going to take me a while.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm saving them up for absolutely nothing at all. Well maybe a potential future name change but I don't think I'll ever change my name.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 17, 2014)

I love crystals irl, so I save mine up to buy the crystals each month. :3 One day they might help me get a dreamie, too.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 17, 2014)

I just bought my first gemstone, maybe I'll start saving up for a game. 

I used to have them in the bank and collect the interest, but they disabled that??


----------



## Caius (Dec 17, 2014)

Animal crossing bells when I get the weird bug to play it


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 17, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> I used to have them in the bank and collect the interest, but they disabled that??


Yes; more information on that *here*. Apparently, a few members were abusing the interest feature. The popular theory is that a small group was 'pooling' their TBT Bells so that each member involved could gain a lot of interest fast. However, the administration has not commented on what exactly happened.


----------



## sej (Dec 17, 2014)

Collectibles and art. And rarely acnl


----------



## oranje (Dec 17, 2014)

I buy in-game bells, dlcs/rare furniture, hybrids, gyroids, ect.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 17, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Yes; more information on that *here*. Apparently, a few members were abusing the interest feature. The popular theory is that a small group was 'pooling' their TBT Bells so that each member involved could gain a lot of interest fast. However, the administration has not commented on what exactly happened.



Ah, thanks for clarifying. It's a shame that people started doing that because now everyone else doesn't get interest either


----------

